# 11 Inch Serra Rhom



## iam5abi (Oct 10, 2011)

just got this beast a few weeks ago.. been feeding him fresh salmon and talapia so his colour is slowly coming out better.. he definetly has a bluish/purple tinge to his body so hopefully he is a blue diamond rhom.. let me know what you guys think !


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i like alot very nice


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Very nice pic


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice Rhom


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

sweet rhom!


----------



## iam5abi (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks ! .. can anybody confirm or deny if he is a blue diamond rhom or maybe just looks like one ?


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

iam5abi said:


> thanks ! .. can anybody confirm or deny if he is a blue diamond rhom or maybe just looks like one ?


ive had a blue an urs look like the blue variant.


----------



## thuglife (Jul 6, 2003)

very nice man,how much did u pay for him?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

Awesomw rhomb


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Its a snowcloud dragon skin rhom.

You can label it whatever you like. A rhoms a rhoms a rhom. Its like describing the paint on a car. It might be a red camaro, but at the end of the day its still a camaro.


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

very nice fish


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

ScarsandCars said:


> Its a snowcloud dragon skin rhom.
> 
> You can label it whatever you like. A rhoms a rhoms a rhom. Its like describing the paint on a car. It might be a red camaro, but at the end of the day its still a camaro.


its still a blue rhom an i think that was the ????not is this a rhom?


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Well i dont think its a blue diamond rhom. I think its snowcloud dragon skin rhom. The owner can label it whatever he/she wants


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

ScarsandCars said:


> Well i dont think its a blue diamond rhom. I think its snowcloud dragon skin rhom. The owner can label it whatever he/she wants


odd


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

nice rhom man looks just like my old one. The hump looks pretty badass


----------



## agea (Mar 5, 2011)

nice pick up man congrats!! its David i sold you my smaller serra a while ago..


----------



## iam5abi (Oct 10, 2011)

agea said:


> nice pick up man congrats!! its David i sold you my smaller serra a while ago..


oh yeah whats up bro .. and thanks !


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

and i got this bad boy for $150 for those wondering
[/quote]
man!thats a sweet price! congrates


----------



## black vin (Dec 28, 2011)

very nice and healty looking rhom,and almost for notthing


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i think well lets see i love it


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

nice Rhom!!


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

Big boy


----------



## addicted216 (Sep 30, 2011)

nice!i know old thread, but you def. have a blue diamond rohm.


----------



## bomber (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks like a blue diamond to me.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2013)

nice pick up thats a steal at that price... looking good


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

He reminds me of Samson, my former BDR!...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

beast!


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

beautiful rhomb mate love the colour

kane


----------

